# New and need help with the accessories



## losixxx (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm new to the train hobby my background is mostly r/c 1/8 nitro buggy , 1/10 buggy and truggy elec and nitro. Also micro heli mcx and msr . 

My project is a N scale with ez track Bachmann I have my layout its just a dry run to get the visual affect of what I would like to see. It includes a left and right hand switch also by Bachmann as the train runs I flip the switch and I notice the locomotive loses power. I used the Bachmann ""Thunder Valley" as a start for my pieces. For my layout I pan on using the lighted lamp post and buildings. So a couple of questions come to mind.

Do I need another power supply to run the accessories?

Is there a separate power supply that I can run the accessories?

Is it just the power supply that I have now and need a more higher grade? 

Thanks ahead of time for the advise.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm guessing that you have a DC layout. Normally, a DC power pack has
2 sets of connections, one to the track, the other for accessories. You should
connect the input power of your turnouts to the accessory terminals. Any additional
lights and the like would also get power from the same terminals..

Only the track should be connected to the 'track' terminals.

Now, if you have DCC, it's another ball game. Again, you don't
connect your turnouts to track power, unless you are operating them
with DCC decoders.

It would not be unusual for a train to slow and it's lights dim if the
power pack you are using does not have a high output, even tho
all turnouts etc. are properly connected to the accessory terminals.
If that is your situation, a more powerful power pack OR a separate power
source for the turnouts and accessories would be needed. There have
been so many conversions from DC to DCC that tons of old DC power
packs are available for few $.

Don


----------



## losixxx (Nov 9, 2013)

This is my power pack that I am using









So am I wrong to understand that I am using AC instead of DC?

I thought that the AC was converted to DC threw the power pack except for your accessories.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

losixxx said:


> This is my power pack that I am using
> 
> View attachment 31574
> 
> ...


The black box that you plug into the wall converts the power to 16V A.C. and the white box supplies 16V A.C. and converts it into D.C. for your track voltage.
It is obvious that your power pack in not strong enough to power your trains and accessories. I started out using one of those toy transformers that come in then sets and had then same problem. Every time I activated a switch (on A.C.) the D.C. side powering the train would slow down to a crawl. Most of these are rated at 7 or 8VA which is around 1/2 of an amp. I switched to a transformer that has 39 VA (3 Amp) rating and I use an old Marx A.C. transformer to power my accessories. Problem solved.

K


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

For accessories try one of these old wall warts you probably have laying around or buy one at a thrift store. These are rather cheap used.
Look at the wall wart label. Pick one that has 12VDC output. It'll also have an Amp rating, this determines how many accessories it can run.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

waltr said:


> For accessories try one of these old wall warts you probably have laying around or buy one at a thrift store. These are rather cheap used.
> Look at the wall wart label. Pick one that has 12VDC output. It'll also have an Amp rating, this determines how many accessories it can run.


You need to be careful if using a D.C. source to power your switches. They have a tendency to burn out the coils if you don't use some sort of pulsing circuitry. Generally speaking the transformers are 16 Volt A.C. for the accessories and variable 0-12 Volt D.C. for the track. I was able to get an old Marx 027 variable voltage A.C. transformer and I now run my switches at around 6 to 8 volts A.C.

K


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Good point ktcards.
Old wall warts can still be used. Just check the label to find one that is about 8VAC output.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are right KT

...too long a pulse to a twin coil turnout motor will
fry it for sure...but either AC or DC will do it...don't
ask how I know. The main factor is pulse time...if
a button or switch sticks, poof!

...I always use a capacitor discharge circuit to power
my twin coil turnouts. That'll protect 'em for sure.

Don


----------

